# Topamax



## oiledleather (Feb 7, 2005)

I took my one and only Topamax yesterday. Today I was watching the Superbowl, and I came out of my depersonalization. I can't connect it absolutely to the Topamax, but it's a neat coincidence.

Any other experiences with Topamax?

Michael


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

hey there... that's great! just wondering if you are continuing to take topamax and if the DP is still gone?

Thanks!


----------



## oiledleather (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm still on Topamax. My Depersonalization came back, full force. Mostly because I'm in a lousy place, mentally and emotionally. It's given me back my emotions. If I feel bad, I feel bad, not as numb as I used to be. When I have good personal experiences, it feels better than it did.

I believe that Topamax will help me with my depersonalization in the summertime, when I do better mentally.

For my history:

I've tried benzodiazepams and I found that they work a little bit for about 3 weeks, then they poop out, then there's 3 or so weeks or withdrawl. For most people, they're not worth taking.

For those of you who like benzodiazepams, but find the useful effects short term, like I did, you should look into some of the anti-convulsants, which like the benzodiazepams, also affect the GABA neurotransmitter.

Since Depersonalization disorder is a trauma-based disorder, it makes sense (to me) that it would have similar treatments to Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. I have a dual-diagnosis of PTSD and DP Disorder.

Feel free to join my Complex-PTSD group, here:
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/complex_ptsd

Also, for medications, check out the links section of the above group, and this link:
http://www.adaa.org/AnxietyDisorderInfor/chart.htm

Michael


----------



## oiledleather (Feb 7, 2005)

My feelings of dread are so strong, because of the Topamax, that I'm coming off of it.

Michael


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh! That's terrible. Sorry to hear.


----------

